# overdrive Q



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

with an automatic XT

and not liking the clunky shifter knob
and with the very minimal options on a shifter with OD
i was wondering if i could re wire the OD button to a seperate switch or button
and then that way i could have my aftermarket shift knob


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tj,

I am afraid I have bad news for you as I have tried to change the auto shift stick on my exy and after 3 hours of labour dismantling everything around it by the auto electrician it turned out that the whole thing is one piece and attached to the transmission and can not be separated.

I then went to Nissan and asked if they can change it for me and they said it can only be done if and when I get a new transmission 

Sounded pretty bad design to me but the whole thing inside and under the gear stick is plastic parts.

It is not possible to change the factory auto gear stick to anything else and I had a very nice replacement in hand with an overdrive button as well.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well my hopes just got flushed down the toilet lol


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> well my hopes just got flushed down the toilet lol


Sorry to shatter your hopes LOL

At least you didn't buy it and paid for it like I did


----------

